# Wedding Ceremony Music Selection



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Classical music is a great choice for wedding songs. Though there are thousands upon thousands of different songs to sort though.

Here are some suggestions for every part of the wedding ceremony.

*PRELUDE*

Home Sweet Home - Christophe Héral

Besaid - Noriko Matsueda &Takahito Eguchi

Penelo's Theme - Hitoshi Sakimoto

Great Fairy's Fountain Theme - Koji Kondo

Aeolic Guardian - Masashi Hamauzu

Love Grows - Nobuo Uematsu

Tifa's Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Ronfaure - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Descendant of Shinobi - Nobuo Uematsu

Melodies of Life - Nobuo Uematsu

Prelude - Nobuo Uematsu

*PROCESSIONAL*

Hikari - Yoko Shimomura

Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

To Zanarkand - Nobuo Uematsu

Chiisana Yousei (A Small Fairy) - Takayuki Negishi

Aeris Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Fragments of Memories - Nobuo Uematsu

*RECESSIONAL*

Overture - Koichi Sugiyama

Victory Fanfare - Nobuo Uematsu

Final Fantasy - Nobuo Uematsu

Light of Blessing ~ A Letter - Nobuo Uematsu


----------

